# Which H.O. do you and your friends race..



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

:thumbsup:What h.o slots do you race ..home ..track..and..club..I ask because i was recently alerted to the fact that most people in my area race..tyco pro's and super two's(now they tell me) and swear up and down they have mag's and no mag's(afx) that are faster than super g plus...they confused me and schooled me at the same time!Tell me anything H.O....RE:super two's..tyco pro's and on..


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Mostly AFX magnatractions though I had a bunch of tjets. Now some 25 years later I am a tjet addict with a bunch of magnatractions. Always raced on mine and my buddies home tracks, there wasn't any commercial tracks near us. Also, I didn't have the "technology" for the tjets until my second go around.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

my favorites : 

1 magnatraction/xtraction
2 "low tech" magnet cars (slow lighted tomy turbo +standard hard tires, tyco 440x2 with standard hard tires)
3 tjets, and experimental cars (magnetless projects, etc...)


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

MagnaTraction/X-Tractions with 70's sedans (on short, flat & dirt tracks) and winged superbird bodies (on big or banked tracks)...Can Am/GTP bodies on road courses
T-Jets with Dash Sopermodified bodies
JL Tuff ones with mixed bodies
AW Tuff ones with corvettes
Tyco 440 X2 pan chassis with 40 Ford coupes
LifeLike M Chassis with wide body stocks
LifeLike T chassis with COT bodies
any LifeLike chassis with lowered sprint car bodies
Tyco off road trucks with knobby tires on off road track
Tyco Aero hoppers & Turbo hoppers on off road track
Tyco 440x-2 chassis with HEAVY die cast dirt late model bodies
Marchon Monster trucks
Tyco narrow 440 X-2 chassis w/o/ magnets with Lexan Supermodified bodies
T-Jets with HEAVY die cast fat fender late 40's & 50's bodies
and I think that's it!
We've been racing every other week for 28 1/2 years now. Variety of classes & tracks keeps it from getting dull!!


----------



## JLM Racing (Apr 12, 2008)

Home and commercial tracks...league racing...

G3 with Double dot tractions hardbodies w/ slipon's..(Vintage Trans-Am Class)
G3/Slottech T1's Hardbody Poly-Stock Class (ceramic Motor magnets/Level 10 tractions w/ slipon's)
G3 Spec class 905's w/ rubber tires
SRT/R (restricted) independent fronts, 37 spinner armature can motors, slipon's w/ hardbodies
Super Stocks on occasion w/ Lexan bodies


*Yo!*


----------



## Roddgerr (Feb 8, 2006)

Stock T-Jets, Fray style T-Jets [super stock], AFX magnatractions/ JL X-Tractions. Once in a while we run G-Jets.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

eastside, 

"every other week for 28 1/2 years"

I am soooooo jealous.

That is great that you have such a slot following in your area. I seem to be the oddball around here that doesn't follow sports and doesn't play video games!


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

I just joined Eastside Johnnies club recently.

Good group of guys to race with!

Very laidback.

I can understand why they been together as long as they have!

Wayne :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Club: G3 G-Jet, Super-Stock, open box stock

Home: see above + fray, MT, LL, super G+, G+, pretty much whatever the heck I feel like


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Gear Head said:


> eastside,
> 
> "every other week for 28 1/2 years"
> 
> ...


We've been very fortunate in the area here (very north, central Ohio) with a LOT of very competitive slot car action and a LOT of quality tracks. In the later '80's & early 90's during the traditional cold weather season we often were racing 3-4 nights every week between various track & series and all within reasonable drives. Everything from box stock to unlimiteds was going on too so you could fine enough to your liking. It also helped that there was local access to quality parts in addition to mail order, etc.BUT......a lot of racers have come and gone though after spending bunches of bucks and not being able to crack into the mains which is why our group now runs on the "low end" of the spectrum with box stock, super stock level classes augmented by IROC type "House Car" classes. Not as much need to get into a spending war and a lot less tension and a lot more fun. Ultimately that's what we are doing this for, to have fun & not to prove that we are the fastest on the planet, just the quickest that night. If the time come that guys aren't having fun then there's no need to continue.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Amen...that's exactly what I'd like to get going around here!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

That is an excellent point east side johnny! The _how fast do you want to go_ adage only really works for the Roger Penske's of life. Us mere mortals with a pitance of a slot car budget will get a lot more FUN for the buck in a low cost environment. You can always have select events for the guys who really want to challenge at the National Level - they have to keep their skillz sharp or they'll lose da edge. Embrasing the needs of the many while catering to the needs of the few is the balance we all need to strike with our racing programs. Elsewise, the many become the few...

Mararita powered Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Winter series Club, Home track w/kids. Plastic Tomy track & Buck Scorpion. Cars - T-jet narrow tires, T-jet Indy body 1 5/16 wide open ceramic,SRT W/slipon silicone rears, & S/S Ceramic magnet cars Lexan body. Kids cars are Patriot P2E's & P3E's GTP Lexan.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

blubyu, I'm curious regarding the T-Jet Indy body. Are these the original T-Jet Indy car bodies or something different? 
Thanks


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

> a lot of racers have come and gone though after spending bunches of bucks and not being able to crack into the mains which is why our group now runs on the "low end" of the spectrum with box stock, super stock level classes augmented by IROC type "House Car" classes. Not as much need to get into a spending war and a lot less tension and a lot more fun.



you're right, slot racing NEED box stock classes, magnet AND magnetless cars. IF people (whatever the scale) runs only 150-200USD cars with lot of racing parts on it, there will be no place for new beginners. 


One thing I noticed, I found (from my little hole here in France) almost no information on competition racing with magna-xtraction cars. When I read club competitions, we see tjets, gjets, a few box stock magnets (tomy turbo, but sg+ mostly often), and hi end magnets cars...

But no magna-xtraction  Strange as this chassis is easy to tune, cheap, and fun ?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Regularly Run*:

1) Superstock TJets (fray/vhors style) with any Aurora/JL/AW stock parts legal, any body, any wheels, stock arms (Aurora or JL/AW)
2) Magnatraction/XT with any wheel/tire combination (incl. sili-sponge)
3) Box stock magnet cars: Includes any Tomy SRT with stock tires, Tomy SG+ with stock tires and black mags, LL M/T with stock tires, Rokar M car with stock tires, MegaG with stock tires, Tyco 440-X2 wide or narrow with silicone slip-ons, Tomy Turbo with silicone slip-ons, AW SIII with stock tires, any body on any brand
4) Superstock magnet cars - HOPRA/UFHORA rules (all brands represented) - teched
5) Tomy SuperG Plus w/any front end, slip-ons, black magnets, open wheel body

*Occasionally Run*:

1) Stock vintage TJets with skinny slip-ons (more like slip-offs!) teched
2) Superstock TJets (fray/vhors style) teched
3) Modified magnet cars - old HOPRA/current UFHORA rules - teched
4) Pro Stock Tyco - X2 with Phase II tractions

*Rarely Run*:

1) RO magnet cars
2) Neo modified magnet cars

*Popular in My Basement*: (in addition to above)

1) Original A/FX
2) Box stock Aurora/JL/AW TJets and MTs/XTs with slip-ons
3) Aurora G-Plus with silicone tires
4) Retired Superstocks (all brands represented)

*Seriously Tried Them - But Failed Miserably*:

1) GJets and ThunderStorms

*Not HO*: (split venues)

1) 1:32 non-mag with lexan bodies
2) Various magnet equipped 1:32 hard body classes


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Original, lowered & lightened.....Plus the Harvey & Willard by American Line I think.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*3 main types*

1) AFX G-plus, Turbo, SRT and Mega-G 
2) Xtractions by Johnny Lightning and Auto World
3) Original Aurora AFX Magnatractions

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

1. skinny tire t-jet,double flange rims silicone tires
2.mod t-jet aurora,aw/jl weighted fronts wide sip-on rears
3magnatraction slip-on tires
4thunderstorms


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't get a chance to race with my friends as much as I'd like too, but when we do get together.. we like to keep it classic. T-jets, Magnas, GPlus, Tyco curvehugger. 
Once we set up a few heats based on time eras... 

example: 60's... t-jet's, tycopro, riggen, cobramite, lionel, marx, faller, atlas... 
anything made before 1970 could all race in the same race. 

70's heat... AFX, tyco curvehugger, tycopro II, Cox, Amarac, Ideal, etc.
we raced gplus, but since they were a such a huge step beyond everythig else, they had their own heat. 

we all had the newer cars and we ran a few laps with them, 
but we all liked the idea of one brand racing another brand from the same era. 
I think that's what really turned me onto collecting. I love to see what each brand brought to the table and to see the evolution, and sometimes de-evolution of the hobby.

And I learned that a well kept lionel can beat most t-jets ... and Faller pancake chassis from that era could beat them both, easily.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Wow is a understatement! i'll have to print this and make this a standard on what people race an how to start a racing club...but feel free to add more..:thumbsup:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

In the 12 years I've been racing here's a list of what our grouped has raced.

Currently racing: TYCO 440-X2 Box Stock
Life-Like M-Car(ROKAR), Fast Tracker Box Stock
Above Cars in Super Stock
Magna-Traction
X-Traction
Aurora Thunderjet 500
Autoworld/Johnny Lightning Thunderjet

Past Cars we've raced: Tomy Super G+
Tomy Super G+ Sprint Cars with Lexan Body, AST, and gear changes.
Open Wheeled Magna-Traction Lexan Body and polymer Magnets
Open Wheeled Johnny Lightning Thunderjets Cut Hard Bodies
Vintage Stock T-Jets Cut Hard Bodies and Larger Wheels
Life-Like FT and TYCO 440-x2 Hard Body INDY CAR

Randy.


----------



## TJetJunkster (Jun 7, 2008)

Locally we race T-Jets in various configurations along with stock Magnatraction in winter and super-stock Life Like (M and T chassis), Tyco 440X-2, and SG+/G3 in summer - 2 separate groups but some of the same racers. We average about 12 per race and race 16 times per year on several home tracks here in Kentucky.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

1. AFX Mega G
2. AFX Super G+
3. AFX SRT
4. Tyco440X2/AFX RT
5. Life Like FT
6. AW Super III

In order of preference. I do run and enjoy them all. I wanted to try them all out. I'll be sticking with AFX from here on out. I have no desire for the super high end cars. I have a 70' two lane home track. Soon to become a 50' four lane.


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

DesertSlot, could you explain what you are calling super highend cars? And why are they super highend cars? Thanks.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

I'm not real knowledgeable about them. I mean like the BSRT G3's or Wizzard Storms and some of the cars that the guys race and put a couple hundred bucks into. I'm sure alot of guys that read this can elaborate. They have hopped up armatures, custom wheels and tires, upgraded gears and some, lexan bodies. The T-jet crowd I think do a lot of mods too. I spent $26 on one of my Mega G's and a few cars I have where around $23 but all the rest were had for $10-20. That's plenty good enough car for me. I think SG+'s are about the best value if you shop around.


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

I run BSRT G3's & Storms & T2's, but the highest priced parts in them are the Rear tires @ about $8.00 a set. Motors are stock Tyco or SuperG & some $5.00 Wizzard Vortex(stock red wire) arms, Gears are $1.00 each for pinions & $2.00 each for crowns (all BSRT delrin). Lexan bodies are 2 bucks or less plus some decals and cheap hobby lobby paint or Parma Fastcolor, all and all I'm under a couple hundred bucks by a hundred easy. Now on the other hand Unlimited cars will set you back a couple hundred but not S/S ceramic.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

1. Tyco 440x2
2. AFX Magnatraction
3. LifeLike M chassis
4. Tyco HP7
5. Tomy Turbo
6. Micro Eldon SuperMag
7. Marchon MR1
8. Tomy SRT
9. AFX SuperG+
10. Ideal TCR


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

blubyu said:


> I run BSRT G3's & Storms & T2's, but the highest priced parts in them are the Rear tires @ about $8.00 a set. Motors are stock Tyco or SuperG & some $5.00 Wizzard Vortex(stock red wire) arms, Gears are $1.00 each for pinions & $2.00 each for crowns (all BSRT delrin). Lexan bodies are 2 bucks or less plus some decals and cheap hobby lobby paint or Parma Fastcolor, all and all I'm under a couple hundred bucks by a hundred easy. Now on the other hand Unlimited cars will set you back a couple hundred but not S/S ceramic.


I guess you are one of the guys I mentioned, knowing more than me. After I posted, I thought that may be the case. At first I thought you were asking because you didn't know. In the meantime I looked at the G3's and they might be something I'd like to try sometime. Like a G3 Modified chassis with a nice GTP body. I don't like the lexan. I must have been referring to Unlimited cars before.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

MAGNETS!!!!that's whats up!Non magnet's are what's up too! :thumbsup::wave::thumbsup:thanks all!


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Super stock lightbenders...

Any make...


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

Super Stock,G-jet,and Box Stock.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

We started out w/Tyco X-2 about 25 yrs. ago & went to Tomy G+ when they
became available. Our rules have been consistent for G+ in that anything is 
legal as long as stock arm, motor/traction mags are retained. This keeps cost down yet allows builder to use Lexan body, any axle, bushings, wheels/tires, gears, & chassis upgrade. Occasionally, someone will run a Patriot or Storm. No formal racing w/ T-Jets or J/L other than a few guys taking a few laps before or after. I would like to begin a brass weighted class w/o traction mags, but as yet there isn't enough interest. 
My Max-Trax 6 lane @ 6x19 is one of the 3 track layouts for next season. We have a T shaped Tomy 6 lane @ 22 ft. long that has been revised from previously having 8 lanes. Our original layout & still going strong is a 4x20 AFX track of 4 lanes. This layout has been up and running w/ no problems for 30 to 35 yrs!!! The only major change to this track has been a recent wall hung flat screen for computer lap/timing. All tracks are road courses.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

lot's of good ideas,,,BUMP


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Hornet-- How many guys are racing these cars in your group? Also do you have pictures of some of your cars for this class? I recently built a p3 with kj 3/8 by 3/8 by 1/8 for the motor-- they fit like a glove although bigger air gap on arm was needed. Tractions and motor I think were under $2 total. I agree that this is the direction to go.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Hornet said:


> ...glue them to your privates if you think it'll make you faster we don't care.


I think you're going too far here... tech inspector's job is tough enough already. 

All kidding aside, though... Smart way to contain price and availability issues. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Anything with a pancake motor, on my home track or brother's track. Just messing around with 1/32 on routed wooden tracks, trying to get some friends together for that.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

bump...


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

currently
-fray
-1.7 box stock mega G
-Johny lightning t-jet with no traction magnet
-box stock T-Jet with Trans Am bodies from the early '70's

off and on
-tyco 440 x-2
-afx ultra g
-MAHOR indy car t-jets


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

For years, this is what we have raced...... EVERYTHING. All in one night.

Every kind of chassis we all had, with stock tires, push on silicones, and Wizards.
Bodies fro stock to customs, lexans to diecast. If we all have it, it gets raced.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice picture,nice cars,and very realistic track set set up!that picture is life changing!!!


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

How many feet is that layout rich


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

It's very interesting to see this thread pop up again a little more than 3 years later. I wonder if other racers and enthusiasts have seen any changes over the last 3 years? 

Personally, I have seen a big drop-off in HO racing since 2009. I think the economy took a toll but also the cost and competitiveness issues that Eastside Johnny and others mentioned has led to a very low influx of new racers. The old timers just keep getting older so attrition has been a factor as well. 

One thing that impressed me about Eastside Johnny and his racing group was the variety of cars and classes that were being raced. I wonder how that is going with the relative scarcity of service parts? I'm not saying you can't find parts for Tycos or Magnatractions, because you can, but you'll be harder pressed to find them and you really have to be proactive about finding enough parts to share with everyone who is part of your racing group. This is a totally different dynamic than what you'll see in other classes of racing where racers are looking to score a part that gives them a competitive advantage over the next guy. 

Going forward I really think that successful and sustainable racing groups will be the ones who give as much thought to creating and sustaining whatever it takes just to get racers and cars to the starting grid on decent tracks and at fun venues as they do to fostering competition amongst the racers. I believe the national racing organizations have traditionally focused mostly on the latter, competition amongst the racers, and on maintaining and governing the rules around the sanctioned competitions. That's fine and history shows that it seems to be working at some level. However, at the local level I don't think that a pure competition focus, or every man for himself, is sustainable any more. I think that local groups need to be much more cooperative and focused on the collective needs of the group as they are on the individual racers. This means making sure that all of the parts needed to run and sustain a racing series through to completion are available and that all participants are competitive from an equipment standpoint. Whether this is done through handing out spec parts from a parts pool, better parts inspections, or more IROC style events, the bottom line is that the health of your racing group depends on people wanting to go to the races and having competitive equipment on the grid. What they do with that equipment, the driving skill honed through practice, is still what makes it a race. Having progressive skill brackets based on actual performance can help with the skill side of things and provide incentive and motivation to move up and stay engaged over the long run.


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Brass (G-Jets, Thunder Storms, etc), HOPRA Superstock, UFHORA 3ohm Mod, Bonded/Compression Molded RO and Level 25 RO (Restricted Open).

In addition, we'll participate with any other groups style/type of racing as well just to add to the comradery.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

I just started racing 3 months ago, played with these cars when I was a kid in the 70's. The group I race with we race skinny tire t-jets, wide tire t-jet there just like fray cars but with slip on tires, and afx. I see where when starting out it does cost alot when you have nothing, but at the same time the class I like the best is the wide tire t-jet and I would like to run full fray cars, I would also like to try g-jet( brass cars) and super stocks, I think most of these car are right at 100-150 a car witch is not that much if you look at this hobby to say golf or fishing you would be spending alot more, as I did do a lot of bass fishing and one fishing rod is 100-150 add a fishing reel for same price, your at 200-300 and if you have 10 to 20 on your 30k bass boat that cost 200 put fill up this is cheap. 
Ed


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Welcome back. Interesting perspective!


----------



## ggnagy (Aug 16, 2010)

$150 for a car? Ironically, that is almost exactly 1/64th of what I paid for my SCCA H Production Sprite.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

On the other hand, you can crash the TJet a lot of times without damaging it.....LOL.

I have observed, as have others, that most seasoned slot racers are also 1:1 car fans/owners/racers. When the bucks, time or weather chase us indoors, the real cars are replaced by the little ones so we can get our Car Jones satisfied. 

Ed and I race together and share the same view. Once you get the basics and tools built up, along with a few cars, it's not too bad to pay as you go to add to your fleet. Great bang for the buck!

Al


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Whats a fray car?or what does it look like?:


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

The best class to race with T-jet. 
Ed


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

copperhead71 said:


> Whats a fray car?or what does it look like?:


Wow. Talk about a can of worms. But I'll give it a shot.

Short answer: a precision tuned stock Aurora T-jet with wide high-performance tires that stick out past the body. Front wheel/axle setup is often brass or some other metal to provide weight to help keep the guide pin down in the slot. There's LOTS more to it, but I'm not an expert so I'll stop and let someone who knows more take it from there. 

--rick

edit: Named for The Fray in Ferndale, a well-known organized race for this type of car held in Ferndale, CA.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

comment withheld in light of recent promise to not flame.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

alpink said:


> comment withheld in light of recent promise to not flame.


:wave: *salute*


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

alpink said:


> comment withheld in light of recent promise to not flame.


Love ya Man. I hope you have an outlet :freak:


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Alpink..can you tell me what fray is in a pm....


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for not flameing me. copperhead I sent you a pm, I hope that helps with what cars are.

The Fray type cars are what got me back into racing, it was a WOW those are t-jet like I played with when I was a kid, ok wider and lower to the ground. I watched youtube videos and more videos, that is what I wanted to race. I was lucky to find a great group of guy that race these type of cars, it is a drive for me on Friday nights one hour there in traffic 45min ride home, on Sundays when I can get off work hour and a half to two hours each way, as I'm in IL and there in IN but I'll still race there. I will get my own routed track one day as soon as I save the money for it. Like Al said building the cars once you get the tools is not bad, it is a learning curve to it I have build six cars, the first two are now parts cars, I'm still learning each car is faster then the one before it,and I'm having so much fun with these cars.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

ParkRNDL said:


> Wow. Talk about a can of worms. But I'll give it a shot.
> 
> Short answer: a precision tuned stock Aurora T-jet with wide high-performance tires that stick out past the body. Front wheel/axle setup is often brass or some other metal to provide weight to help keep the guide pin down in the slot. There's LOTS more to it, but I'm not an expert so I'll stop and let someone who knows more take it from there.
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks,AFXTOO,parknrdl.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks steelix 70 for that highly detailed pm... i didnt no pm could hold that much info!also see why my friend sold me most of his collection and stopped racing...he spased out when i asked him about fray!!!citing to many rules and such....i guess no instant responce from you on this one al:thumbsupink!!


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

The rules do not seem to be a problem here locally! we think they are pretty straight forward.

they are 1 of the more fun classes
kind of like the inline unlimited! LOL


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*Fray*



copperhead71 said:


> Thanks steelix 70 for that highly detailed pm... i didnt no pm could hold that much info!also see why my friend sold me most of his collection and stopped racing...he spased out when i asked him about fray!!!citing to many rules and such....i guess no instant responce from you on this one al:thumbsupink!!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-T-Je...t=Slot_Cars&hash=item231def5207#ht_500wt_1202

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nice-resin-...t=Slot_Cars&hash=item35bcb2873b#ht_500wt_1202

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nice-resin-...t=Slot_Cars&hash=item35bcb28944#ht_500wt_1202

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-FRAY...pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item1e6e7b13fe#ht_500wt_969

I might not know what a FRAY car is or what the rules are, but I sure know how to use a search engine to find out.

http://thefrayinferndale.com/

http://www.dogpile.com/search/web?q=FRAY+racing

and, I think it was explained quite sufficiently already anyway.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

alpink said:


> comment withheld in light of recent promise to not flame.


Thanks to everyone,for the straight up responces!thats why i like hobbytalk,different responces to same topic or question,99% very politely.


----------

